# New ClipArtBoom.com Pack Provides Collegiate Vector Art, Templates



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

ClipArtBoom.com’s collection of college-themed vector templates and clip art files makes creating graphics for campus apparel quick and easy. The Collegiate Pack contains black-and-white and color versions of 50 vector clip art elements and 50 interactive design templates, with fonts. 

Templates include general college as well as team and athletic designs in various layout formats. Banners, scrolls, wreaths and other clip art elements expand graphic and customizing possibilities. Designs and templates are available in .EPS and Adobe Illustrator (.AI) formats.

Templates also are available in CorelDRAW (.CDR). The vector designs can be used for screen and direct-to-garment printing, heat transfers, sublimation, rhinestones and other types of apparel decoration. Everything is royalty free with unlimited usage. 

To view package designs, go to Vector T-Shirt Clip Art and Designs for Screen Printing.
For more information, visit www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

